# Is tomorrow 20th Jan a Public Holiday?



## Easy Rider (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi,
Rumour has it that tomorrow is off ...can anyone confirm that? Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Gotta love a rumour....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

only in america


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Why?

I'd be flying the flags at half mast.....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

January 20, in History

Event:
1st federal holiday honoring Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh, and I thought you meant president osama's inauguration....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Oh, and I thought you meant president osama's inauguration....


bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
thats all I need to say about him.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

we agree on something else Mr. D. !!


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

Martin Luther King Jr Day is a federal holiday in the US, held on the third MONDAY in January. ie today.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Easy Rider said:


> Hi,
> Rumour has it that tomorrow is off ...can anyone confirm that? Thanks


The next public holiday should be March 9th for Mouloud (Birth of the Prophet)


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

bigdave said:


> bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> thats all I need to say about him.


So, BigDave, you are a Republican, eh? Maybe I should introduce you to my parents. 

Watching some of the inaugural festivities and truly have to say - I have a little glimmer of hope for our country; if it had turned out differently............ not so sure. 

Yes, a Democrat from a large Republican family!!


----------

